# Lighting for 45cm compact canopy..??



## bloodsyre (Jan 29, 2012)

I want a nightlight bulb and possibly a daytime low wattage bulb for my compact canopy.... And as I'm shopping online, I don't know what bulbs go with my canopy :bash: 

Can anyone help me ?? Ive seen the exo terra moonlight bulb, which I like, but, I'm sure someone told me they don't fit :gasp:

Once again, I find myself overloaded with information and not knowing what to choose!!

also, what are your opinions on the use of daytime/uv bulbs with cresties?

I was thinking of getting a low wattage uv type day bulb, but I don't want it to hat up my tank to much, my room runs around 21/23 c during the day, and drops to about 18/20 in the night.. I haven't yet bought a heat mat, as I don't "think" I'll need it until it starts to get colder?

Any information would be greatly accepted, thank you :2thumb:


----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey,
Is this the canopy you have?
Exo Terra : Compact Top / Compact Fluorescent Terrarium Canopy

If you have a look on that website it suggests bulbs which can be used in each canopy.
For UVB you will need something like this bulb: 
Repti Glo 5.0 Compact Tropical Terrarium Lamp
Exo Terra : Repti Glo Compact 2.0, 5.0 & 10.0 / Compact Fluorescent Bulbs
- they produce hardly any heat so wont warm your exo-terra much.
There is a maximum of 26watts for all bulbs used in the canopy.

As for the nighttime bulb - I think the Moonlight ones do actually fit but the problem will be that I dont think you can turn them on independently of each other although I could be wrong. If not it would mean you would have to manually take the UVB bulb out of the canopy each evening and replace with the blue one : victory:


----------



## bloodsyre (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, it is that one... I was aware that the bulbs can't be run independently, but I'm fine with changing them round as and when...

unless ....you know of a canopy that does run independently that will fit my 45x45x60 terra, and can house day and night lights?

Thanks x


----------



## bloodsyre (Jan 29, 2012)

ooor, what if I buy two of the smaller 20cm canopies? Would that work?


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

In the 45cm compact canopy both lights are tied together, so they're both on or both off. You could go for two of them, one front, one rear, if you don't mind the whole top being covered.

They do take moonlight bulbs, up to the 25W model. Skip the 15W one as it gives off hardly any light at all. I tend to put daylight ones in the 45cm canopy, and I have some spare 30cm ones I put the night glo in but again the light from a single bulb is pretty minimal. I'd assume the 20cm one works pretty much the same there. Oh, the moonlight bulbs run pretty hot. If you want a cool and brighter night light, the lucky reptile moonlight LED bulb might be an option but it isn't suited to the exo-terra canopies as it needs to point down.


----------



## bloodsyre (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for your information, I've been told this works well as a night light, and gives off a cool blue light... I don't think I could fit it into the cavity of the 45cm canopy, so perhaps if I bought a reflector, this set up might work better?

Arcadia Vivarium Moonlight LED System - Surrey Pet Supplies

I had no idea the exo terra ones ran hot, so thanks for the heads up on that.. :notworthy: Off the list that goes :bash:

Also, you mentioned you had a 45cm canopy, do you just have the one compact bulb in there for daytime? ... and what wattage is it?


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

By a series of acquisitions I now have six 45cm compact canopies. They're a right mix of new and old stuff, but my main staple is sun glo 15/25W. That's for a mix of additional heat and light. I'm dabbling with one repti-glo 5.0 13W but I can't say I've noticed it making any difference. I tended to use the night glo more for some additional night heating than for viewing.


----------



## bloodsyre (Jan 29, 2012)

Thankyou : victory:

I had a sneak peek at your cresties on your profile... they're all rather pretty, but I especially like Custard, she's such a lovely colour :flrt: ..


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I would just use the canopy for the daytime lights and fit a blue led strip inside it for night time as this won't give off heat.


----------

